# Rotary Phones



## JustBonee (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

That was fun to watch.   Thankz!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 18, 2014)

We've come a long way, Baby.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 19, 2014)

Adorable!  I actually watched the whole thing.  I love the kid's reactions to our old technology.  Idea: "_Eat your vegetables or you have to use the rotary phone for a whole week to call your friends_"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

They probably know to stay away from dial up!


----------



## Mollie (Jun 27, 2014)

I enjoyed watching all this. The reactions on their faces as well. 
Technology really has come a long way, in a relatively short time. Soon I expect some youngsters will even be bemused with the phones these youngsters are using now. I do wonder what the next step will be.


----------

